# real happy



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

well i was real happy this week passed my first year apprentice exam.
Found out today that out of 12 poeple who took the exam only 2 passed and i was one of them,i was real glad


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats, it is nice to see people coming up in the trade with a little passion and pride in what they do.


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

Lets see how he feels and acts in 20 years.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats. You have proven you can hang in there. keep it up.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Were all happy for you. congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

great work.. raise time!


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Good job! 

Now get to work.


----------

